# Cristina Odone - tonights news



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Did anyone else see this woman on the news tonight talking about NHS funding IVF?  It made my blood boil!!! Clearly this woman has no idea what it is like to suffer from infertility.  Not a disease, a misfortune.  I'd like to see her wake up every morning, her first thought making her heart scream. I can honestly say this "misfortune" could have killed me.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I made a decision a while back not to listen or take notice of anyone who hasn't gone through fertility treatment, so it doesn't really bother me now.  

It's the same way, why I don't understand alcohol and drug addiction.  Why would I?  I have never expereinced it, so people who haven't expereinced infertility wouldn't understand it.

I personally don't agree with some of the funding criteria, but I can understand that we don't have a bottomless pit of money and criteria has to but in place, but it should be the same for everyone.  Again it is only my opinion.

x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Again another narrow minded opinion from someone who doesn't have a clue! Unfortunately this seems to be the way of the world. 
I know that I myself try my hardest not to be cynical or narrow minded of others illnesses. 
It's a shame that others can't open their tiny minds to realise that not being able to be a mother is one of the hardest thing a couple have to face. It tests your mind , body and soul.

I too try not to allow these kinds of  people and their views and beliefs effect me in anyway.

It boils down to that age old saying of "walking a mile in somebody else's shoes"

Lolli x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I supose I can sort of see if from both sides - I know the NHS isn't a bottomless pit, but is it also a "misfortune" to have Diabetes if you are mobidly obese?  Or if you've got a broken bone from playing sport, as you want to keep healthy?  I haven't been lucky enough to get funding as we already have a child - who deems it less heart wrenching to want another child?...However I can sort of see their point and I should be grateful to have one, but doesn't make it less traumatic.  The money has to come from somewhere and they have to put some sort of criteria on it.

Oh Politics - think it's better to be oblivious to it all


----------

